# Kundo 400 Day Clock



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought this Kundo anniversary clock for a fiver, but a critical piece is missing - the interface twixt suspension spring and the four bob weights - as seen below. I have bought the correct spring as seen on p154 of my book, The Horolovar 400 Day Clock Repair Guide. Have searched both eBay and eBay Germany for spares, but the result is nil, so far. Anyone suggest a source apart from buying another clock?



















Many thanks

mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I used to repair these all the time, I have a few complete ones but sorry no spares


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Roy - I have trawled the Isle of Wight as well, and there is an antique clock dealer and repairer in Ventnor of all places. Next time I will pop down and look in his junk box. Are you selling your 400 day clocks then Roy ?

mike


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

i might have some somewhere, all my bits are in storage as recent house move........

Do you have any Grivolas anniversary clocks you want to sell Roy? :biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry guys my clocks are not for sale.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Once you get it going, make sure that it is on a firm base or you will have problems with regulating it. "Her indoors" used to get into trouble for moving ours whilst dusting! It is no longer in the tixntox household due to pressure problems (from her indoors!). 

Mike


----------

